# Coconut Palms Beach Resort II



## legalfee (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm thinking about trading into this resort. I've read reviews in TA some good some bad. Has anyone stayed here and what is it like?


----------



## dsexton (Apr 19, 2015)

I stayed at Coconut Palms I last year, and already have plans to return this year as well.  I believe they are owned by separate companies, however the location cannot be beat ! It depends on what you are looking for though, we did walk over to the CP II and it seemed nice.  Both are right on the ocean.  The town itself is an older demographic but everything is within 15 minutes of the resort.  You can even walk to several good restaurants.  I'm in my mid 40's and take girlfriends with me.  We really enjoyed it.


----------



## baybee210 (Apr 19, 2015)

*Great Location on beach*

My wife and I returned from Coconut Palms II last week. The resort includes several buildings which I think explains the different reviews. It is not a five star resort but the location makes it worthwhile. Our unit was in the high rise  on the 6th floor with a beach view and we enjoyed it very much. It was clean, quiet, comfortable and in a safe neighborhood only a couple of blocks walk to Flagler Avenue. The beach is literally only a few steps from the pool(s) and is a wonderful walking beach...for miles. Many restaurants near by.
The staff was very professional and friendly and told me they take requests for location/units a month in advance of reservations but units are assigned on check-in.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 20, 2015)

We have stayed there once, in the single story 1BR villas and enjoyed it. Most of the resorts along that coast are fairly no frills but we really like the quiet of New Smyrna. The unit was very small for a 1BR, but the location and ease of getting to the pool or the beach makes the villas worth it. The villas are completely different layouts from the other two main buildings, which are also different from each other.



dsexton said:


> I stayed at Coconut Palms I last year, and already have plans to return this year as well.  I believe they are owned by separate companies, however the location cannot be beat !



They are both owned by the various timeshare owners but Coconut Palms Beach Resort I is a completely different property run by a different management company. I imagine they may have been by the same developer originally but that developer is long gone. There is nothing related between the properties.


----------



## legalfee (Apr 25, 2015)

I booked a one bedroom for December 5th. It looks like a six story building in the pictures. How large are the rooms and do they have a full kitchen?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 28, 2015)

legalfee said:


> I booked a one bedroom for December 5th. It looks like a six story building in the pictures. How large are the rooms and do they have a full kitchen?



There are two main buildings and then the 1BR villas. The larger main building is 6 story. The second building is two story. What is your unit number? You could be in either of the three. The villas are very tiny but they do have a full kitchen.


----------



## legalfee (Apr 30, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> There are two main buildings and then the 1BR villas. The larger main building is 6 story. The second building is two story. What is your unit number? You could be in either of the three. The villas are very tiny but they do have a full kitchen.



I don't have a room number on the reservation form it just says one bedroom. I guess I'll find out when I get there.


----------

